# Anoushka my St Bernard



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

gorgeous, lovely big breed


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Great pic's


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

she is gorgeous! love the pic with the kitten


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Hes just beautiful and the kitten .


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Gorgeous! I love big dogs


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Lovely looking dog and great pictures


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

lovely looking dog cool pics


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful dogs, lovely pictures,


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

Amaising pictures!


----------

